# dont' know the name of the prop



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Hey haunters, I want to make a prop (dont know the name), but once the sensor is activated, it shoots a burst of air at a persons ankle or legs, nothing big like an air cannon, but something along those lines. If anyone knows what I'm talking about, could you tell me the name and how to go about building it..if you know how? Thanks for your time.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

I think what you're referring to is a spitter. Or perhaps an ankle grabber (I think that's what it's called even if it doesn't actually grab at your ankles.)


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Not sure that it has a name, except perhaps an "ankle tickler", but those usually use thin flexible tubes that wiggle when the air shoots through. You could simply use a solenoid with a rigid tube at the outlet pointed at your victims' ankles/legs. When the solenoid is triggered (switch mat, PIR etc) a blast of air blows out of the hidden tube. You used to see these at the exits of the old "fun houses".


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

thats an called an ankle tickler


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

That's exactly what I wanted, thanks everyone. Thank you Lotus for the video and pic, I'm gonna try to find some info to make this.


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Looks like you could almost run it off the exhaunst ports of an exhisting prop. Would that work? Like if you had a 5 port valve and where only useing a doulble acting cylender. That may be what the picture is already showing. Just kind of still new to pneumatics.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

VILETHINGS HOW TO


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

You rock Lotus!!! Thanks a million. (funny that the person doing the "how to" didn't know the name of the prop either!!!).


----------

